# The importance of training legs.



## itbestuk (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Over the years I have gone through phases where I have trained my legs and phases where I have not.
I have heard in the past that the legs play an extremely important role in the overall growth of your entire body as they are the largest muscle group and training them will encourage the release of growth hormones throughout your entire body.

How much truth is in this and how important is it to combine your legs into your weekly training program?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 26, 2005)

it is paramount.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

You need to train legs.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2005)

I think training your legs is more important than tryining your upper body.  The awesome development of your core, hips, and legs will transfer into added strength when performing work with your upper body.  Energy can be transferred from the lower to upper extremities if you have a strong core.


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2005)

Up until a year ago, I did not work legs nearly as often as the upper body.  From an anecdotal point of view, I can tell you that, due to improved leg w/o, I have more stamina for training.  Aesthetically it is very unappealing to have developed an upper body that is carried around on a couple of scrawny anorexic chicken legs.  So, the benefits are many for leg work.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 27, 2005)

training legs will do amazing with making your upper body bigger faster.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 27, 2005)

One of the key elements to leg training is Bloodflow...

This is why I always try to burn out,
or PUMP the uppermost thickest portion of my legs,
when training them...

The increased blood flow to the nether region causes a naturally,
increased level of hormone production.

I get an extreme rush to my libido after a killer leg workout

One of the best exercises to amplify this is, some sort of Adductor motion
http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Hip.html#anchor846250
I like to use a transverse machine, and really pile on the weight


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 27, 2005)

monkey man, ive felt that rush youre talking about - never knew what it was.  i especially get it when i do tricep press downs for some reason, too.


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

Its a matter of choice, if you are an athlete then its a must, but if you only lift to look good then it depends on genetics. If you genetically have great legs then why waste time training them hard if you don't want to. I feel that you should do some leg training, running, cycling, and some low set weights ( some thigh ext and hamstring curls...2 sets each) are enough. After years of heavy leg work I cant even imagine going in to the gym and doing 5 sets of squats....why??? so I can have trouble finding dress pants to fit?....no thank you.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 27, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> it is paramount.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its a matter of choice, if you are an athlete then its a must, but if you only lift to look good then it depends on genetics. If you genetically have great legs then why waste time training them hard if you don't want to. I feel that you should do some leg training, running, cycling, and some low set weights ( some thigh ext and hamstring curls...2 sets each) are enough. After years of heavy leg work I cant even imagine going in to the gym and doing 5 sets of squats....why??? so I can have trouble finding dress pants to fit?....no thank you.



There is this stuff called HGH (Human Growth Hormone).  It is secreted to a greater degree after training larger muscle groups like the legs.  Increased HGH makes for increased gains all over the body.


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There is this stuff called HGH (Human Growth Hormone).  It is secreted to a greater degree after training larger muscle groups like the legs.  Increased HGH makes for increased gains all over the body.


And?
The only place I have ever read HGH is stimulated by training large muscle groups is in body building literature. Can you give me another non body building sources that confirms that idea so I can read up on that unusual theory?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And?
> The only place I have ever read HGH is stimulated by training large muscle groups is in body building literature. Can you give me another non body building sources that confirms that idea so I can read up on that unusual theory?



I posted several links in the other thread about bicep peaks.  One of them naming a study with a control group where HGH levels were raised.  It is not a weird theory.


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I posted several links in the other thread about bicep peaks.  One of them naming a study with a control group where HGH levels were raised.  It is not a weird theory.


Then post it here....there are no studies on this in medical science that I have ever heard of, nor have any of my science teachers heard of...if I am wrong I would love to learn.


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then post it here....there are no studies on this in medical science that I have ever heard of, nor have any of my science teachers heard of...if I am wrong I would love to learn.



resistance training does increase localized IGF-1 concentrations


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> resistance training does increase localized IGF-1 concentrations


I would love to read up in non body building liturature  on how resistance training increases natural HGH production...but I don't know where to find it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Can you give me another non body building sources that confirms that idea so I can read up on that unusual theory?


*The Monkey Man is the only source of information you need!*


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *The Monkey Man is the only source of information you need!*


Thank you   , so tell me is it true....I really don't want to train legs and this is my last semi legit excuse.
EDIT: just saw an article on it...CP and Lam were right...but I still wont train my legs, I will find a better excuse.


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 28, 2005)

Train those legs


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 29, 2005)

In my opinion if you don't train legs, there's no point in training at all.


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> In my opinion if you don't train legs, there's no point in training at all.


Why is that?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 29, 2005)

They're by far the most important part of my body. They allow me to grow faster because of the released HGH, I love training them, the exercises for them rock, they help you build enormous core strength, they're much stronger than your arms and can therefore give you more of a challenge... should I go on? Besides, having strong legs can come in handy in a lot of situations.


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> They're by far the most important part of my body. They allow me to grow faster because of the released HGH, I love training them, the exercises for them rock, they help you build enormous core strength, they're much stronger than your arms and can therefore give you more of a challenge... should I go on? Besides, having strong legs can come in handy in a lot of situations.


Yes well thats you, My thighs are 26 inches and my calves are 17.5 and I can still squat 400Lbs...I just do some thigh extensions and hamstring curls about 2x a month....plus allot of running. Everybody is different, and the last thing I want is 29 inch thighs...been there done that...try and get some nice slacks with 28+ thighs and a 32- waist


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 8, 2005)

Im with you man, i hate training legs and maybe squat once every two weeks and at lower wieght, my flexiblity is so horrible it hurts


----------

